# Help Crackle Sounds From Speakers.



## 7.1 Home Theater (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello Everyone I'm in a bit of a pickle :crying:, i have a 7.1 system, when ever the unit is on and something in my house turns on like heater or the fridge, my kitchen lights, i get a static/crackle sounds from my speakers, the louder my system is the louder it gets :yikes:, i have my amp plugged into a different plug thats on a different breaker and i still get the crackle sound, and happens on any mode, to note i do live in a basement suite with a dropped panel ceiling of a house so the far rear speakers wires i have running above the ceiling panels. not sure how to fix it and can use some pointers i have checked all my connections and there all good wires are good all speakers are hooked up right being + to + and - to -, the speaker wire with a white line on one side is the + terminal. i have Sat/PVR, Blu-Ray, Wii, and my tv, being that it is a Audio/Video unit. I just can't get rid of the crackle/static sound. :scratch: someone with any ideas to fix the prob would be of great help thanks.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It's more than likely poor wiring in your place that is causing this problem and it is not uncommon, I do hear of people with similar issues when an Immersion heater or other equipment is plugged in and turned on making this sound, I am not too sure if a power conditioner may help, or else you could get an electrician in to check your wiring?

Edit: I know you are in the US but in the UK I have found this info  HERE  which might help you, so try and find something similar where you are?


----------



## 7.1 Home Theater (Oct 10, 2010)

Really Never Heard of a power conditioner, will have to pick one up and try it, how bout shielded speaker wire, being that my unit is in the basement of a house and my rear speaker wires are running above my dropped ceiling and prob. crossing house wiring. being this is a older house and some how has 3 power panels in the house one in my unit one in the garage and one in the laundry room, so home wiring done when my unit was done up may be the fault. so would using shielded speaker wire work to or best to try a power conditioner first? onder:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Very doubtful that better shielded speaker cable will help as it is the mains supply which is causing the problem.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Is the static/crackle sound coming from all speakers or just the rear speakers?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaker wire next to AC wire = bad. IF there is no possible way to move the wire to be 1-2 feet away from house wire, then at least cross them at right angles


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I have never had a crackle issue with my setup but use to get a glitch on the TV when ever a light switch was turned on, i then connected everything to a Monster power strip/conditioner and it went away. Not sure if it would help in your case, however you could buy from a place that has a 30 day return policy and give it a shot.:T


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I am wondering if the wire in his house is bad. like a bad ground or something. you could take a multi meter to set to a/c and put the plugs into the wall outlet and have someone else kick on the lights and what not that make the system crack. see if the voltage changes. It also could be a capsitor issue in power supply or speaker output in the reciever. The capsitors are to remove drops in voltage and noise.


----------



## 7.1 Home Theater (Oct 10, 2010)

:crying: It seems to come from all speakers, i just moved my living room around and still happens, when ever the fridge or furnace kicks in or out, i took the speaker wires that i had running above my ceiling tiles and the rear speakers and placed them lower to ear level and ran the cables around the back of my couch, and still no luck, so seems to be poor wiring in my unit, i will have to try a power conditioner, unless theres some type of a shield casing that i can wrap around the speaker wires from crossing home AC wires, forgot to mention that when i have my tv on and something is turned on or off you can see it on the tv as well, a quick static line appears on the tv but only when something is turned on or off, and to note my fridge is like 10-12 feet from my stereo, my furnace humidifier is like 8 feet away and my kitchen light(s) are a single unit with two fluorescent tubes. those are the 3 that seem to do it and my two left rear speakers are like 2 feet from my fridge. or to try putting a Contact Suppressor and a VDR chips on all three of them, one of each for the 3 of them that seem to cause the prob.
Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. will keep posting with any changes that work or don't work to help out anyone that also has the same type of prob.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like your best bet would be a total house rewire, Just kidding. I don't think any type of shielding material will get you out of this one, my only suggestion is a good power conditioner if that doesn't work then i'd say it's an internal problem with one of your components but i highly doubt it being the situation you desribe.:T


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah if its coming in on your tv too you have a wireing issue in the house or apt. If you rent you should let the land lord know and they should have an electrician come in and make sure its safe.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I good power conditioner as suggested could help but if you go that route please don't fall for the MONSTER cable hype. They are way over priced and you can get much better for much less. I don't use one because I don't have the problem but I am sure someone here has one that could give you an opinion. I have used tripp lite before and found they operate as advertised. Perhaps something like this that I found after a qwick search....http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=...&rct=j&q=tripp lit power conditioners&cad=rja


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree with going another route other then Monster as there are different brands out there that will do much more. Hopefully that works for you if not i would say there is a ground condition in the wireing that needs addressing.:T


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I had a microwave that would cause my TV to act up.... It would distort a little bit.

I had an APC UPS kicking around - and plugging my TV into it solved the problem.

UPS is probably overkill.... but I would think that a good power conditioner would help.

Certainly wouldn't make it worse.

As others have said.. Monster isn't worth the cost


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> I had a microwave that would cause my TV to act up.... It would distort a little bit.
> 
> I had an APC UPS kicking around - and plugging my TV into it solved the problem.
> 
> ...


I have a microwave that makes my wifi cut out when in uses. It makes my laptop not go anywere online as long as the microwave is running. if i am watchin a netflix movie on my wii it makes it stop until the microwave is done. all i can think is should i really stand in front of it as my food is heating up. lol


----------

